# java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: in Greenfoot



## playzocker22 (2. Dez 2016)

Hi Forum,

ich habe mit der Hilfe von meinem Informatiklehrer heute ein kleines Programm geschrieben, welches verhindern soll dass Wallace einen Weg zwei mal geht um nicht die ganze Zeit Schleifen zu laufen. Wir sind nicht ganz fertig geworden also hab ich das kurz zu Hause zuende gemacht, getestet und da kam das in der Konsole raus:

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: de/twyman/DynArray
    at Wallace.iterZielGefunden(Wallace.java:81)
    at Wallace.zielSuchen(Wallace.java:59)
    at LabyrinthWelt.act(LabyrinthWelt.java:37)
    at greenfoot.core.Simulation.actWorld(Simulation.java:610)
    at greenfoot.core.Simulation.runOneLoop(Simulation.java:545)
    at greenfoot.core.Simulation.runContent(Simulation.java:221)
    at greenfoot.core.Simulation.run(Simulation.java:211)

Die Greenfoot.core Sachen müssen nicht beachtet werden denn die sind eh immer in der Konsole

Ich mach noch nicht so lange was mit Java und kenn mich nicht sehr gut damit aus deshalb wollte ich mal fragen wo hier der Fehler liegen kann. Und bitte keine allzu komplizierten Lösungsvorschläge, ich will die ja auch noch verstehen. Im Anhang ist der Quellcode damit ihr euch den besser angucken könnt.

http://www.greenfoot.org/download  Hier ist dann noch das Programm dazu.
Es wär echt schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
playzocker22

PS: Nur damit ihr das nicht falsch versteht: Ich möchte nicht dass hier jemand die Lösung direkt ins Programm schreibt sondern eher dass mir das jemand erklärt sodass ich das dann selber machen kann.


----------

